# Bitmap speichern funktioniert nicht



## Cecidi (10. Februar 2005)

Ich muss in meinem Programm ein Bitmap speichern.

Im MSND finde ich nachfolgende 2 Funktionen. "CreateBitmapInfoStruct" erstellt einen InfoHeader für ein Bild. Dieser wird dann an "CreateBMPFile" übergeben, damit diese Funktion das Bitmap auf die Festplatte speichern kann. Wenn ich das allerdings mache, bekomme ich zwar ein BMP-File heraus, aber dieses lässt sich nicht durch Bilderprogramme (z.B. Paint) öffen. Ich hab schon alle möglichen verschiedene Werte an die 2 Funktionen übergeben, die eigentlich funktionieren müssten, aber dem war nicht so 

Kann mir jemand ein ganz kurzes Programm schreiben (oder zeigen), dass diese Funktionen (erfolgreich) benutzt

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

mfg Cecidi

Funktion1:

```
PBITMAPINFO CreateBitmapInfoStruct(HWND hwnd, HBITMAP hBmp)
{ 
	BITMAP bmp; 
	PBITMAPINFO pbmi; 
	WORD	cClrBits; 
 
	// Retrieve the bitmap color format, width, and height. 
	if (!GetObject(hBmp, sizeof(BITMAP), (LPSTR)&bmp)) 
		errhandler("GetObject", hwnd); 
 
	// Convert the color format to a count of bits. 
	cClrBits = (WORD)(bmp.bmPlanes * bmp.bmBitsPixel); 
	if (cClrBits == 1) 
		cClrBits = 1; 
	else if (cClrBits <= 4) 
		cClrBits = 4; 
	else if (cClrBits <= 8) 
		cClrBits = 8; 
	else if (cClrBits <= 16) 
		cClrBits = 16; 
	else if (cClrBits <= 24) 
		cClrBits = 24; 
	else cClrBits = 32; 
 
	// Allocate memory for the BITMAPINFO structure. (This structure 
	// contains a BITMAPINFOHEADER structure and an array of RGBQUAD 
	// data structures.) 
 
	 if (cClrBits != 24) 
		 pbmi = (PBITMAPINFO) LocalAlloc(LPTR, 
					sizeof(BITMAPINFOHEADER) + 
					sizeof(RGBQUAD) * (1<< cClrBits)); 
 
	 // There is no RGBQUAD array for the 24-bit-per-pixel format. 
 
	 else 
		 pbmi = (PBITMAPINFO) LocalAlloc(LPTR, 
					sizeof(BITMAPINFOHEADER)); 
 
	// Initialize the fields in the BITMAPINFO structure. 
 
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biSize = sizeof(BITMAPINFOHEADER); 
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biWidth = bmp.bmWidth; 
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biHeight = bmp.bmHeight; 
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biPlanes = bmp.bmPlanes; 
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biBitCount = bmp.bmBitsPixel; 
	if (cClrBits < 24) 
		pbmi->bmiHeader.biClrUsed = (1<<cClrBits); 
 
	// If the bitmap is not compressed, set the BI_RGB flag. 
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biCompression = BI_RGB; 
 
	// Compute the number of bytes in the array of color 
	// indices and store the result in biSizeImage. 
	// For Windows NT, the width must be DWORD aligned unless 
	// the bitmap is RLE compressed. This example shows this. 
	// For Windows 95/98/Me, the width must be WORD aligned unless the 
	// bitmap is RLE compressed.
	pbmi->bmiHeader.biSizeImage = ((pbmi->bmiHeader.biWidth * cClrBits +31) & ~31) /8
								 * pbmi->bmiHeader.biHeight; 
	// Set biClrImportant to 0, indicating that all of the 
	// device colors are important. 
	 pbmi->bmiHeader.biClrImportant = 0; 
	 return pbmi; 
}
```
Funktion2:

```
void CreateBMPFile(HWND hwnd, LPTSTR pszFile, PBITMAPINFO pbi, 
				 HBITMAP hBMP, HDC hDC) 
{ 
	 HANDLE hf;				 // file handle 
	BITMAPFILEHEADER hdr;	 // bitmap file-header 
	PBITMAPINFOHEADER pbih;	 // bitmap info-header 
	LPBYTE lpBits;			 // memory pointer 
	DWORD dwTotal;			 // total count of bytes 
	DWORD cb;				 // incremental count of bytes 
	BYTE *hp;				 // byte pointer 
	DWORD dwTmp; 
 
	pbih = (PBITMAPINFOHEADER) pbi; 
	lpBits = (LPBYTE) GlobalAlloc(GMEM_FIXED, pbih->biSizeImage);
 
	if (!lpBits) 
		 errhandler("GlobalAlloc", hwnd); 
 
	// Retrieve the color table (RGBQUAD array) and the bits 
	// (array of palette indices) from the DIB. 
	if (!GetDIBits(hDC, hBMP, 0, (WORD) pbih->biHeight, lpBits, pbi, 
		DIB_RGB_COLORS)) 
	{
		errhandler("GetDIBits", hwnd); 
	}
 
	// Create the .BMP file. 
	hf = CreateFile(pszFile, 
				 GENERIC_READ | GENERIC_WRITE, 
				 (DWORD) 0, 
					NULL, 
				 CREATE_ALWAYS, 
				 FILE_ATTRIBUTE_NORMAL, 
				 (HANDLE) NULL); 
	if (hf == INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE) 
		errhandler("CreateFile", hwnd); 
	hdr.bfType = 0x4d42;		// 0x42 = "B" 0x4d = "M" 
	// Compute the size of the entire file. 
	hdr.bfSize = (DWORD) (sizeof(BITMAPFILEHEADER) + 
				 pbih->biSize + pbih->biClrUsed 
				 * sizeof(RGBQUAD) + pbih->biSizeImage); 
	hdr.bfReserved1 = 0; 
	hdr.bfReserved2 = 0; 
 
	// Compute the offset to the array of color indices. 
	hdr.bfOffBits = (DWORD) sizeof(BITMAPFILEHEADER) + 
					pbih->biSize + pbih->biClrUsed 
					* sizeof (RGBQUAD); 
 
	// Copy the BITMAPFILEHEADER into the .BMP file. 
	if (!WriteFile(hf, (LPVOID) &hdr, sizeof(BITMAPFILEHEADER), 
		(LPDWORD) &dwTmp, NULL)) 
	{
	 errhandler("WriteFile", hwnd); 
	}
 
	// Copy the BITMAPINFOHEADER and RGBQUAD array into the file. 
	if (!WriteFile(hf, (LPVOID) pbih, sizeof(BITMAPINFOHEADER) 
				 + pbih->biClrUsed * sizeof (RGBQUAD), 
				 (LPDWORD) &dwTmp, ( NULL)) 
		errhandler("WriteFile", hwnd); 
 
	// Copy the array of color indices into the .BMP file. 
	dwTotal = cb = pbih->biSizeImage; 
	hp = lpBits; 
	if (!WriteFile(hf, (LPSTR) hp, (int) cb, (LPDWORD) &dwTmp,NULL)) 
		 errhandler("WriteFile", hwnd); 
 
	// Close the .BMP file. 
	 if (!CloseHandle(hf)) 
		 errhandler("CloseHandle", hwnd); 
 
	// Free memory. 
	GlobalFree((HGLOBAL)lpBits);
}
```
 
Ergänzung:
Bei der Erstellung treten bei mir keinerlei Fehler auf.


----------



## titanic (22. Mai 2006)

Nur ein Vorschlag:

```
CString strFileName = "test.bmp";
	CImage dummyImage;
        dummyImage.Create(width, height, nBPP);

 //alte Bitmap entfernen
	HBITMAP h = dummyImage.Detach();
	DeleteObject(h);

//deine Bitmap einbinden
	dummyImage.Attach(bitmap,CImage::DIBOR_BOTTOMUP); 

//speichern
        m_pOrigImage->Save(strFileName)
```


----------

